# Turn signal does not work after a few minutes of running



## calfaro (Aug 28, 2002)

I started my car normally (sentra 92 gxe - stick) and went to work. After 15 mins I tried to use my side turn signal and and it did not work. Hazard lights were workind and headlights. I figured it was the fuse. When I got to work I check and it was fine. I turned the car on again and both turn signals were working (left and right) so I was happy. I left work and same thing, this time after 3 mins it stopped working. Anyone know why that would happen? I have not made any changes to the car in any way for months. 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Something loose somewhere(wire, harness, relay, fuse)...find it fast before a short circuit happens!


----------



## calfaro (Aug 28, 2002)

*where?*

This is going to sound naive, but where would I look for that? cables and relay and stuff? What will be the sign that something is loose?

And also, thanks by the way.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Trace back your turn signal wiring...
you should be able to find something. Or look behind the dash..


----------



## calfaro (Aug 28, 2002)

*I remembered something*

Two years ago I got a git from my dear mother (a thermal cup for coffee in those cold winter days) and I just hit me today on my way back from work. The height of the cup when placed on the cup holder just pushes the 4 way flasher/hazard lights control a little and it caused the side turn signal not to work. I had a similar cup in there for the past 2 or 3 days. I looked at it and removed it and since then the turn signals both work perfectly. The cup was shifting as I was taking some turns kind of fast. This caused the cup to push the button some times and that is why when I started driving I would not have the problem.

It had happened to me before but I think I just complitely forgot about it. If anyone ever has the same problem, this is the solution.

Thanks also for answering to my query.

Carlos


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL...problem solved! BUT!!!!...
So your hazard lights disable your turn signals right? 
So how come your hazard lights never came on?


----------



## calfaro (Aug 28, 2002)

*I don't know - i have a guess*

In that car, the button has to be pressed, sort of deep, more than half an inch I would say. The cup was pushing it half way, not turning then on but not complitely free. I have not had the problem again. I tild myself I would never use the cup on the left cup holder. The problem with the right cup holder is that the cup keeps on turning on the rear defroster.

I will put a sticker there saying :do not put fat cups here. 

Maybe it won't happen again.

Oh well....


----------

